# Ivermectin and bio spot



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone have experience using either one of these?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wheezie said:


> anyone have experience using either one of these?


Pm'd you


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I know Ivermec is not approved for dogs


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

Its what is in Heartgaurd lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You can use Ivomec as a heart worm preventative as well as to treat mange. But I am not going to put the information on the forum because it has to be given in the right dosage. The best thing to do is talk to your vet about it.


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> You can use Ivomec as a heart worm preventative as well as to treat mange. But I am not going to put the information on the forum because it has to be given in the right dosage. The best thing to do is talk to your vet about it.


VERY TRUE:clap::clap:


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

safe for ponies...not as safe for doggies sometimes


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

VicNTN said:


> safe for ponies...not as safe for doggies sometimes


Yes some breeds cannot be given Ivomec such as collies and some shepards. You can also have your vet test your dog for sensitivity to Ivermecitm prior to giving it to your dog. But that needs to be all taken up with the vet!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i talked to my vet when i took the pup in to get checked for worms. she said ivermectin is ok to use and it will save a lot of money


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

I worked with one of the head vets at the Houston SPCA, she is actually a really good family friend, and you would be shocked at how many people who just give it their dogs and come in freaking out saying we had to help them cuz their dog was in shock and couldnt breath...we where like, did you have him teasted for heartworms BEFORE you gave the dog ivermecten? haha...I mean its not funny but COME ON PEOPLE THERE IS A REASON YOU GET FROM A VET


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes that's one reason why I will not post the information on the forum because I don't want to be responsible for someone overdosing their dog. Or giving it to a dog who already has heart worm that has not been tested prior to giving the drug or to a breed who cannot be given this drug like a collie . All I will say is yes it can be used to treat both mange and as a heart worm preventative. But you must talk to your vet first.


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Yes that's one reason why I will not post the information on the forum because I don't want to be responsible for someone overdosing their dog. Or giving to a dog who already has heart worm that has not been tested prior to giving the drug. All I will say is yes it can be used to treat both mange and as a heart worm preventative. But you must talk to your vet first.


SMART LADY!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

VicNTN said:


> SMART LADY!!!!:rofl:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I use it myself but yeah, you have to be careful with the doses. 1% solution @ .5 (1/2)ml per 50 lbs is the correct dosage to treat heartworms and a few other parasites. It can kill your dog if you overdose or if they have heartworms!!! I wouldn't recommend it for everyone but I know of quite a few kennels that use it. It saves us lots of money because we have a few dogs. If I only had one or two dogs, I would probably just use the chewable tabs.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I use ivomec as well I get it from my vet they already premix it for me in a solution that is not so harsh and harder to screw up lol. I pull it out with a syringe and then give it by mouth. Its alot easier to measure that way if your vet will do it and its so much cheaper then regular doggy heartwormer. IMO bio spot sucks. I have never had anyluck with spot treatments. I use a dip control method and I spray my house and yard every 2 months. I don't have any problem with fleas and ticks from using this techque it can be expenise but not as bad as paying for something that is not very affective. I start out dipping every week in the spring intil the spray has had a chance to kill all fleas and the eggs have had a chance to hatch and die. Then I knock it down to every two weeks to a month depending on how bad they are that year. I spray my yard and bushes completely down every two months. and I spray my house and all dog bedding once a week at first and then once a month. I can safely say I stay pretty flea free. I might see one on my dogs every once in a while but no infestations here.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

I have 2 syringes of ivermectim and if you have NOT tested your dog for heartworms. DO NOT GIVE IT to your dog... then again dont give it at all go to the vet. Was warned by the vet if your dog has heart worms and you dont know and u give them ivermectim it CAN/Possible kill your dog


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

well i cant test the pup yet because he is not old enough, than you all for the advice


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Yes that's one reason why I will not post the information on the forum because I don't want to be responsible for someone overdosing their dog. Or giving it to a dog who already has heart worm that has not been tested prior to giving the drug or to a breed who cannot be given this drug like a collie .* All I will say is yes it can be used to treat both mange and as a heart worm preventative. But you must talk to your vet first.*


I totally agree with you!! We've had to use it but our vet told us exactly what to do, how much, and all that good stuff! :roll:


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been using the ivermec, per vet recommended dosage exactly a month now. Seems to be working effectively, the hair is back and the itching isn't as compulsive. Dosage is important, I have to continuosly change it every 1-3 weeks) because of their (puppy) fast growth rate.


----------

